
Soviet Armenian Observatory That Held First Conference on Alien Communication - osteele
https://armenianweekly.com/2017/12/18/armenian-observatory-transformed-into-art-space/
======
cyberon
I worked at BAO 6 years ago, it was my first job as a software engineer. I was
working on 1m Schmidt telescope and even though we had many problems (due to
insufficient funding) we were excited and motivated. Nowadays, BAO is mainly
about "art stuff". I'm not against using outdated equipments for artistic use,
but it's a research center/observatory and not a museum.

~~~
theoh
That's interesting.

I see the HAYP art organization is mostly made up (at the top, i.e. the
curators) of people who were brought up in Western Europe/North America.
Whether what they are bringing is really valuable must be difficult to
determine.

Entrepreneurial artworld thinking can be more about trendiness and superficial
experience of insight/events, a coat of 'cool' paint on reality. It's
definitely a very different activity from scientific research.

------
pattisapu
In the writings of Arthur & Marilouise Kroker I see references to an alleged
secret pact between the United States and the Soviet Union that if aliens were
to invade, the countries would agree to join forces to defend Earth. Is this
true?

~~~
koolba
I got a kick from reading this comment! Some googling found this reference to
a interview with Gorbachev (discussing conversations with Reagan) that claims
it’s true:

[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/reagan-and-
gorbach...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/reagan-and-gorbachev-
agreed-pause-cold-war-case-alien-invasion-180957402/)

------
thraveboy
Even though it makes it sound more prestigious, Carl Sagan never was awarded a
Nobel Prize.

